# What breed do you see?



## LuciesMom (Aug 31, 2017)

I get so many different breed mix combinations that I have been looking at pictures and I find one that looks like my 16 month old Lucie, but then I will find another that looks just like her that is a different breed! All I know is her dad was full GSD and he was a big boy! Her mom I have no clue!


----------



## Mareesey (Aug 25, 2016)

I personally don't really see GSD but with mixes sometimes it isn't easy to peg the breeds. Usually people know what breed the mom is and not the dad. She's a pretty girl.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Well , I gotta say that's a new one! How do we know the dad and not the mom? Custody dispute? Lol.

She's a cutie and looks much like an English Mastiff.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Nope, not seeing anything remotely near an Old English Mastiff but do see a striking resemblance to a bully breed.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Yeah not very often you hear someone say they're sure about the father, but not the mother LOL! Just looking at the dog without the backstory in mind, I wouldn't have guessed any GSD at all. Does the dog vocalize like a hound at all? I could see a GSD crossed with a Tennessee treehound, or even a Plott looking like this. I'm curious what breeds you saw that you thought fit his appearance...


----------



## andywhite (Dec 18, 2017)

I see some pitbull in her.

If you really want answer, you can order DNA test, it costs like $80.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Pit mix was my first thought, too. No idea what else might be in there.


----------



## Felafufu (May 19, 2018)

I'd go with Plott Hound (had a couple Plott Hound mixes when I fostered for a rescue).


----------



## unfortunatefoster (Dec 17, 2017)

I'll go with Plott, as well, if you are located in any of the southern states, it's a pretty popular breed. I had a boy who looked very much like yours.


----------



## LuciesMom (Aug 31, 2017)

I wasn't the one who picked her up, and mom was very sick and stopped taking care of the puppies when they were 4 weeks. I was shown pictures of dad, but the only picture of mom there is, is her laying on a couch back to the person and you can only see her coat color (same as Lucie's) not her face or anything. I was thinking about doing the dog DNA but have heard it's not all that accurate.


----------



## LuciesMom (Aug 31, 2017)

Her bark is very loud and deep, but she also always has her nose on the ground. Especially on walks! Her nose doesn't come off the ground when we are walking, I used to joke and say she must have hound in her until someone said that's the GSD in her


----------



## LuciesMom (Aug 31, 2017)

I'm in MN


----------



## Felafufu (May 19, 2018)

Beautiful dog in any case. I have a softspot for the brindles. My first boy, my heart dog, was a brindle.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

The head, coloring, and build look like a bully breed. Plott Hounds have very different head, more leggy build, and houndy droopy ears. Brindle is pretty typical for a bully breed. 

Not sure if there is any GSD in there?


----------



## Felafufu (May 19, 2018)

Muskeg said:


> The head, coloring, and build look like a bully breed. Plott Hounds have very different head, more leggy build, and houndy droopy ears. Brindle is pretty typical for a bully breed.
> 
> Not sure if there is any GSD in there?


Yeah, a mix for sure if it is Plott. Looks very much like a Plot/Lab I fostered. I don't see any GSD either(?).


----------



## LuciesMom (Aug 31, 2017)

When her ears are up people say "oh yeah I see the German Shepherd now" I was just curious what you guys thought! She's such a smart girl (almost too smart lol) and I love her beyond words!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Pretty girl!


Maybe Dutch Shepherd?


----------



## LuciesMom (Aug 31, 2017)

Courtney said:


> Pretty girl!
> 
> 
> Maybe Dutch Shepherd?


I honestly didn't know how many different breeds could be brindle! I have looked at them, she does look like Dutch Shepherd!


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm not seeing Dutchie at all personally. She looks like many known bully breed x GSD (or other shepherdy breeds) dogs I've met.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Have you tried asking on a bully breed forum?


----------



## LuciesMom (Aug 31, 2017)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Have you tried asking on a bully breed forum?


No I honestly haven't, do you have a recommendation for one?


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I don't really see German shepherd either. And this dog is supposedly half GSD? The other breed(s) must have strong genes! Are you totally positive the person who told you who the father is is reliable?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

LuciesMom said:


> No I honestly haven't, do you have a recommendation for one?


You can google game dog or bully forums. There are a lot of them. Personally I would stick with the game dog forums as those people seem to be the most knowledgeable.


----------

